# 40 gallon breeder tank ideas



## DreamWeaver8 (Sep 17, 2016)

So I recently came across a 40 gallon breeder tank for dirt cheap (top screen included!) and I absolutely had to buy it not even knowing what I was necessarily going to house in it, which is why I'm asking for ideas.  I would like to create a desert/arid/scrubland environment for preferably a scorpion or a colony of them or perhaps a scolopendra species of some type possibly a couple to try to breed, those are just more of my preferences I'm open to tarantulas, trues or other arachnids but I personally love my scorps and pedes.  I'd even be willing to try to house different smaller species as long as they are all from the same region naturally as I've had success doing that in the past but id like to keep it simple first and see what viable options I have for keeping a single individual or species.  All ideas are welcome and will be though of!  Thanks in advance for any and all ideas and/or inspirations!


----------



## DreamWeaver8 (Sep 22, 2016)

Any ideas what so ever?


----------



## Kymura (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm lost. Still have a 29 sitting empty in my room. 
So many choices. What about a combination of local things. Some scorps maybe with some death feigning beetles?

Edit for iPhone corrections :/

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## DreamWeaver8 (Sep 22, 2016)

Don't tell me that haha.  Unfortunately I'm located right around Chicago so catching scorpions or anything worth it to me is out of the question  I do have a 10 gallon with some C. sculpturatus and a couple V. confuses along with some feigning death beetles all living happily together already.  I suppose I could build a bigger habitat for them all and triple the numbers or something like that but it seems like too much room for small species and a little repetitive unless I were to add something bigger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kymura (Sep 22, 2016)

Are you comfortable with some lizards or a nice snake?


----------



## DreamWeaver8 (Sep 23, 2016)

Thats not entirely out of the question but I don't own any reptiles at the moment as my interests almost purely involve anything with 6 or more legs haha.  With that being said I would obviously like to exhaust all my options for inverts before going into reptiles.


----------



## Kymura (Sep 23, 2016)

What about a communal? 
It's large enough to make a beautiful set up. Make something especially pretty with some cholo or cork, Hills and Moss here and there. Then maybe drop eight or so N incei in there? 

I want a communal but chickened out. Got four babies and they are all in their own heavily webbed containers. Lol!


----------



## DreamWeaver8 (Sep 23, 2016)

Communals are fun to do in my opinion, I've only ever done it with scorpions though, never had the chance to try it with N. incei even when I had them.  Id be willing to try out a communal tarantula habitat if I could find some Heterothele villosella for a good price but I wont hold my breath.  I'm still thinking scorpions at this point.  I'll probably just expand my 10 gallon of C. sculpturatus, V. confuses and feigning death beetles because ALL of my female scorpions in that enclosure are gravid so that way I can go crazy with it I suppose


----------



## Kymura (Sep 23, 2016)

Ah! Nice. You could give them layers with cork flats. Make it impressive looking


----------



## DreamWeaver8 (Sep 25, 2016)

Yeah that's my plan for now, ill be starting on it in the next week or two so ill post pictures as I go along.


----------



## Kymura (Sep 25, 2016)

Awesome. Tag me please? Love watching them come together


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Sep 25, 2016)

DreamWeaver8 said:


> Yeah that's my plan for now, ill be starting on it in the next week or two so ill post pictures as I go along.


Instead of having a huge communal setup, why not divide it tomhave multiple? You could have 3 communal setup for multiple small sp. of scorpion and spider (Asian forests, small communal scorps, heterothele sp., etc.) It may prove to not be as repetitive,mbut you'd need to dicide the top if you decide to go with T's. Would be an awesome project, to have multiple communal setup right next to each other with varying species in each division


----------



## DreamWeaver8 (Sep 26, 2016)

Kymura said:


> Awesome. Tag me please? Love watching them come together


Ill make sure i do so you can keep track of the progress, just give me a week or so to gather the last couple supplies and to get it stared.


WeightedAbyss75 said:


> Instead of having a huge communal setup, why not divide it tomhave multiple? You could have 3 communal setup for multiple small sp. of scorpion and spider (Asian forests, small communal scorps, heterothele sp., etc.) It may prove to not be as repetitive,mbut you'd need to dicide the top if you decide to go with T's. Would be an awesome project, to have multiple communal setup right next to each other with varying species in each division


I dont really want to have to silicon dividers in this nice 40 gallon tank i just got.  Plus if i'm going for a couple desert species then decide to house a tropical/high humidity species in with the desert species id be really worried about a weird humidity gradient taking place and possibly harming my desert occupants .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Sep 26, 2016)

DreamWeaver8 said:


> Ill make sure i do so you can keep track of the progress, just give me a week or so to gather the last couple supplies and to get it stared.
> 
> I dont really want to have to silicon dividers in this nice 40 gallon tank i just got.  Plus if i'm going for a couple desert species then decide to house a tropical/high humidity species in with the desert species id be really worried about a weird humidity gradient taking place and possibly harming my desert occupants .


Never thought of that. Hope your huge communalworks out then, you could do an amazing setup in 40 gal


----------



## DreamWeaver8 (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks like i said keep an eye open for a new thread for it in the next week or so

Reactions: Like 1


----------

